# not sure what algae this is



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

it looks like spot green then looks like green thread. 

any ideas? and how to i treat it? :help: 

20 gal tank with 65watts of cf colormax 6700 light ... photoperiod is 12 hours...
using EI and greg watson ferts. 

anything else you may need to know just ask.

i don't do testing of my water. and would like not to either lol.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like Green Thread to me, at least compared to the pics in the Algae Finder. 12 hours is a long photoperiod. I think a good start would be to cut back to 10 hours and manually remove the algae.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

ok i turned my timer down to 10 hours
i'll see what happens


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

ok so does anyone know how to get rid of this algae? id like to try to kill it or something

MArco


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Excel? Excel kills all lol.


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

that it? just double dose exel?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

excel is one way to go, but an easier way might be to manually scrape/rub it off with your fingers


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

i have tried that a little bit and it doesn't seem to want to come off very well... and wouldn't it just grow back? im trying ot get rid of it...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are WAY under dosing micros. What are your macro levels? It would not be a bad idea to test macros to be sure where you are. You're probably low on those too. 

Also, please put out a little more effort and use caps where appropriate. If you're going to ask for help, you shouldn't force people to decipher your posts. Thank you.


----------

